# We flunked our CGC!!!



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes it really is a brag. Because Beansy passed nine of the ten tests. 

Seven weeks ago, I decided Beansy was not ready for CGC, and decided to repeat Basic with her. Bear was ready and I entered her in CGC classes. 

Two weeks after they started, I noticed some blood, and thought my girl had come into heat on Monday night, and we stayed home from class on Tuesday (Beansy's class), by Thursday there was no blood anywhere, and I expected that it must have been a cut toenail or something. Anyhow, the following Tuesday, instead of going to class a took the girls to meet a prospective owner. 

The following Tuesday, I sold Bear to the people we met the week before. 

And the next tuesday Beansy and I graduated from her second obedience class having missed half of the classes. I decided to complete Bear's Thursday night CGC classes with her. 

She went to 1 CGC class. 

She never practiced supervised separation, or having them mess with her paws or ears, or having them brush her coat, or walking through a milling crowd or most of what they had in the test, distractions, etc. 

Actually, the only practice on the brushing thing, was me whipping out the brush before the test and she trying to eat it.

We did NOT flunk supervised separation!!! 
We did not flunk when the guy jogged right in front of us down and back again. 
We did not flunk loose lead walking, or the sit or down or stay. 
We did not even flunk the meet the strange dog (a huge Doberman Pincher). 


We flunked the pet your dog part. I really do not know what was going on with her, she stood up and backed away. She did let him brush her coat, look in her ears, and pick up her paws. 

So this really is a brag. 

In all, Beansy did better than all but the Golden Retriever. 

Both the eight month old shepherd dog, and the 15 month old bitch, tried to attack the Doberman, and Screamed like they were being dipped in boiling water during supervised separation. It was not a good day for sheps.

The lab and the year old Rottweiler also tried to eat the Doberman. 

It was the worse CGC class in several people's memory, and not any reflection on the trainer, she was great. She was working with four reactive dogs, and six weeks was not going to get them where they needed to be. 

I STILL cannot believe I got the girl to stay at twenty feet, and she went down fine. 

The jogging was neat too. She has NEVER seen anyone jog anywhere. And, she just sat at my side while the guy jogged along right in front of us, both ways. 

In all the little bean doll did a whole lot better than I had expected. 

Maybe it was a guy thing.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

LOL Selzer! Your post made me laugh.  At least Beansy did better then you thought she would.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

YAY! You didn't get an A, but that sounds like a solid B+. Way to go!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds like she did an excellent job on the rest of it!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nothing like a class to make us proud of our pups! 

Are you going to retake the test?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the 9 out of 10! Heidi and I took CGC class last spring and she was able to learn all of it except the meeting a dog part. I didn't take the test with her since I knew she wouldn't pass that exercise. Sounds like Beansy did great!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbup: Good job! I agree, 9 of 10 sounds like a solid B+ 
With some practice I bet she'll pass with flying colors


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks all, she will be taking more classes, after the new year holiday.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job! I didn't think Stosh was going to pass the long down/stay but it was so bloody hot when we took the test that I don't think he wanted to move any more than he had to. And I put him down in front of a nice big fan!


----------

